# New to Daemons of Chaos



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello all! 
I just purchased a few items for the Daemons army. I'm not sure what else would be needed, since I've never played them before. I mainly just bought models I thought looked good and fit my theme (Khorne/Tzeentch). I thought if I listed what I bought someone could tell me what I should get, if anything, to keep building.(2.5k is my goal)

Bloodcrusher of Khorne box (giving me 3 bloodcrushers)
Bloodletters of Khorne Box (giving me 10)
Flamers of Tzeentch (giving me 3)
Fleshhounds of Khorne (giving me 5)
Karanak
Pink Horrors of Tzeentch box (giving me 10)
Skulltaker

I also have a Greater Daemon of Tzeentch and a Daemon Prince from 40K

Any suggestions?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

All I can suggest is more of everything. Lots and lots of Bloodletters is good. As are lots of Flamers. You really want 30 Pink Horrors or something like that.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

At least 20-30 bloodletters, and 25+ pink horrors. You really need more troops in there, but otherwise, everything you have is a very good start. You just need much larger core units before you can really start playing.

Good luck!


----------



## Paksos (Jan 10, 2011)

How to win with DoC: 

1. Turn up. 

Actually everything else is a formality :victory:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Paksos said:


> How to win with DoC:
> 
> 1. Turn up.
> 
> Actually everything else is a formality :victory:


Sounds like you've been playing 7th. Daemons are no where near as good in 8th.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I suggest you look at nurgle and slaanesh as well. This army only works when you don't limit yourself. Its great you have a theme but the daemon army is very elite like and each unit fulfills a paticular role. Khorne and Tzeench is a great force together but slaanesh and nurgle bring things to the table that khorne and tzeench in no way can provide.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Slaaneshi units are good, but I'd stay away from Daemonettes. After a few games, I've found that bloodletters always outperform them. It's a shame, since the models are cool, but I've yet to find a good use for them. Seekers, Fiends, and Heralds are still strong though.

Plaguebearers have sort of a bad rep, but they're actually still pretty effective as a solid block of tough infantry. A fun (if somewhat cheesy) trick is to put Skulltaker in the unit of plaguebearers. In the official FAQ, they clarified that special characters can join units that follow any of the gods. Only heralds are limited to units of their own god. Skulltaker adds a lot more to non-khorne units than he does for khorne ones.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> A fun (if somewhat cheesy) trick is to put Skulltaker in the unit of plaguebearers. In the official FAQ, they clarified that special characters can join units that follow any of the gods. Only heralds are limited to units of their own god. Skulltaker adds a lot more to non-khorne units than he does for khorne ones.


If you want cheeky put him in a unit of Pink Horrors with the Changling beside him. Changling can swap stat's with anything he challenges.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

well if we are talkin fantasy i cant comment about daemons but in 40k daemonettes are great for multi wound creatures


----------

